# Budget 3D Project selection & Placement for 22' deep, 2 row room



## djbachelor (Dec 16, 2009)

Q: Will the wildly popular and high-value Optoma HD25e actually not work in my setup? Should I pick a different projector or think about adjusting my room setup? 

My basement theater (dedicated, light controlled) is 22' x 9' x 7' 8", although I plan to expand to about 14' wide later. The current plan is for (2) 30" sonosubs and a set of Statement speakers behind the screen, pushing the screen out about 3.5' from the wall, and leaving about 19' to the back wall from the screen.

I have been using a used 80" screen and 720 projector (set up however it worked out at the time), but the bulb is going out so I'm planning for a replacement/upgrade of the projector and screen, along with more intentional placement. The economical 1080P 3D projectors from Optoma and BenQ look good (preferably <$1000) like the HD25e, HD131xe or W1070--with the HD131Xe taking the lead in quality and value (at least, this is the opinion I formed based on my research). 

*The problem* with this selection and my confusion about room arrangement comes from the zoom ranges and throw distance. The _back_ of my first row of seating is 10' from the screen, the back of the 2nd row (on riser) is at about 16' with about 3 feet left for rear surrounds (on wall) and possible overflow seating on bar stools. 

The projector is currently positioned directly above the front row of seating (lens 10' from screen). I think ideal screen size will be 100-120", which would put the Optoma right in _front_ of the rear couch, which is a no-go between the riser and 7'8 ceiling height. The 1070, on the other hand, can cast 120" from 10'. Does this mean I have to "compromise" on my projector selection, or are there other solutions and work arounds?

With my seating as-is, it seems like I need to put a projector <10' from the screen or >15.5'. This must be a common issue--~22' rooms trying to max out seating and use a budget projector. What do people do? Is my seating not set up in the best or most common way? I wouldn't mind sitting a couple feet further back with a bigger screen, but it seems that I'd lose the overflow/sound space behind the back row. Maybe this is the best compromise, 10' from a 100"+ screen may be too close...?

Of course I would have another few feet if I could move all the speakers out from behind the screen and wall mount, but I don't think I can do that--and it seems like the soundstage wouldn't be in the right place.

Would a short throw projector be a good solution, and why aren't they more popular? Are they more expensive? The concept seems great in my mind for basement theaters--if you're shooting over people's heads toward the back of the room, you'll have a shadow whenever somebody stands up and walks in front. Wouldn't it be ideal to have the projector on the ceiling right up close the screen, out of the way? Is there a comparable ST Optoma?

To gain just a little bit of room, how much space would traditional theater seats take up--maybe less than my cushy back row couch?

Thanks for weighing in!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

djbachelor said:


> Q: Will the wildly popular and high-value Optoma HD25e actually not work in my setup? Should I pick a different projector or think about adjusting my room setup?
> 
> My basement theater (dedicated, light controlled) is 22' x 9' x 7' 8", although I plan to expand to about 14' wide later. The current plan is for (2) 30" sonosubs and a set of Statement speakers behind the screen, pushing the screen out about 3.5' from the wall, and leaving about 19' to the back wall from the screen.
> 
> ...


whey you say it's a no go between the riser and the 7 foot 8 inch ceiling are you worried about the projector dropping into the person's viewing or someone hitting their head on the projector? because you can usually ceiling mount the projector pretty flush to the ceiling...


but as for projectors I would honestly go with the BenqW1070 vs. the optoma's unless you're strapped for cash. it has better placement flexibility AND it's a better projector than either of the Optomas. It has a 3x color wheel which cuts down on RBE and has more accurate colors by a long shot.


----------



## djbachelor (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, I'd given up on the thread! :bigsmile:

By "no go" I mean that somebody would likely hit their head on it... it would be _possible_, but far from ideal to have people ducking while they stand up from the back row. True, the old panny I have now is pretty large and is _not_ flush-mounted at all, but it would have to be _really _ slim and flush to not feel like I have to duck. Any idea how far down one of those projectors flush-mounted would come?

At any rate, I'd be delighted to pay a little more and go with the BenQ if it's a better option all around. I had read some reviews and comparisons that made it sound like a lot of people prefer the optoma, mostly for better blacks and/or contrast, I think. But your vote goes to the BenQ? 

Any practical differences between the 1070 and 1080 ST? It seems like mounting the projector 6' from the screen where it's always out of the way would be even better. (Tall guys walking in front of the front row cast a shadow from the current projector at 10'.)

BTW I'm thinking to pair this with a DIY milliskin/spandex AT screen.

Edit: I've also heard that the RF glasses with the Optoma might be a good option.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

djbachelor said:


> Thanks for the reply, I'd given up on the thread! :bigsmile:
> 
> By "no go" I mean that somebody would likely hit their head on it... it would be _possible_, but far from ideal to have people ducking while they stand up from the back row. True, the old panny I have now is pretty large and is _not_ flush-mounted at all, but it would have to be _really _ slim and flush to not feel like I have to duck. Any idea how far down one of those projectors flush-mounted would come?
> 
> ...


yeah, the Benq has widely been given consensus as the best projector under $1000 for pq... the optoma may have SLIGHTLY better blacks (and it IS only slightly), but the Benq is the better all around performer, especially since the colors on the optoma leave some to be desired. especially when you throw in the fact of the Benq having the actual 3x color wheel leaving much less sensitivity to RBE

as for flush mounting. you'd be surprised how small these new DLP projectors are. a flush mount would have the bottom of the projector be around 8-10 inches from the ceiling if flush mounted...


the 1070 and 1080 are basically the same projector, just with the 1080 being a REALLY short through projector.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

You would also want to use the least amount of zoom possible, more zoom, less light on the screen


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Andre said:


> You would also want to use the least amount of zoom possible, more zoom, less light on the screen


correct, but with the 1070 or the optoma's it probably wouldn't be much of a real world issue since both of those are light cannons and you'll probably want to tame some of the brightness of those anyways.... either way, I think the Benq 1070 or 1080 is best for his situation.


----------



## djbachelor (Dec 16, 2009)

W1070 sounds like a plan. That also means I don't have to move my mounting location. 

Now I need to settle on a screen size... I wish I was sitting a couple feet further back (than 10') to make it a 110-120" screen. Maybe I need to crunch that back row and overflow space.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

djbachelor said:


> W1070 sounds like a plan. That also means I don't have to move my mounting location.
> 
> Now I need to settle on a screen size... I wish I was sitting a couple feet further back (than 10') to make it a 110-120" screen. Maybe I need to crunch that back row and overflow space.
> 
> Thanks for the input.


that all depends on your personal comfort level, I personally sit 11 feet back and watch a 120 inch screen. some people like to sit closer, some further back.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

djbachelor said:


> W1070 sounds like a plan. That also means I don't have to move my mounting location.
> 
> Now I need to settle on a screen size... I wish I was sitting a couple feet further back (than 10') to make it a 110-120" screen. Maybe I need to crunch that back row and overflow space.
> 
> Thanks for the input.


that depends on personal preference, I personally sit back 11 feet from a 120 inch screen just fine. some people like closer, some like further away. 

if your LENS is at 10 feet from the screen you could pull off 120 inches,


----------



## djbachelor (Dec 16, 2009)

It's true that the w1070 looks perfect to bracket my potential screen size from the current pj placement--I don't even have to commit, which is always a bonus!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

djbachelor said:


> It's true that the w1070 looks perfect to bracket my potential screen size from the current pj placement--I don't even have to commit, which is always a bonus!


yup, and also you can stetch it out to whatever size you want and just display on the blank wall to give you an idea of what size you're more comfortable with


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Mike Edwards said:


> correct, but with the 1070 or the optoma's it probably wouldn't be much of a real world issue since both of those are light cannons and you'll probably want to tame some of the brightness of those anyways.... either way, I think the Benq 1070 or 1080 is best for his situation.


Also true, I just like to run a projector on their best settings in eco mode which always decreases their light output significantly and also their noise output. A calibrated 1070 in Cinema Eco mode only puts out 880 lumens. You will have to play with a calculator such as http://hometheaterhero.com/htcalc.html#top to see what distance will put the correct amount of light on the the screen gain you have. Also remember that the amount of light you will want on the screen will change depending on if you are watching 2D or 3D


----------

